# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia TP v.9.60 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Release Date: February 28, 2013* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.30 or 10.3.50*   *"Lumia TP Updates"*   *What's New?*  ** Lumia 510 (RM-889, RM-898) Dead Boot Repair Supported* ** Lumia 505 (RM-923) Dead Boot Repair Supported* ** Lumia 510 TP Pictures Added* ** Lumia 900 "Unlocked Bootloader" added (Qualcomm OSBL)*   *Something for Developers (Requires Password)*  ** Lumia eMMC RAW Read/Write via TP "CUSTOM Read or WRITE" Option* ** Supported Phones: Lumia 505, 510, 610, 610C, 710, 800, 800C and 900* ** Password is 70617373776F7264*    *Small Bug Fixes*  ** Skipped checking SRP and iOS Service Cost during Phone Authorize* ** Fixed Simlock Recovery Bug on phones with APE NAND Flash Chips*  *Other Stuff*  ** Complete Variant Listing for Lumia Win7 and Win8 Phones (as of Feb-28-2013)* ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of Feb-28-2013)*   ******************************************** ** LogiCore 10.3.50 OPEN BETA COMING SOON ** ********************************************  *In preparation for the Release of LogiCore 10.3.50, we are looking for* *ATF Users who are willing to participate in testing the new features* *of this Firmware.*  *1. Beta Testers needed - To test the Stability of LogiCore 10.3.50 Beta* *2. Beta Testers needed - Who have soldering skills and familiar with JTAG*  *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

يسلمو الاديات حبيبى محمد
متابعة صاروخية 
وهنا الرابط الاسرع ميديافاير *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## khalifa

tankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees

----------

